# Clé usb Lacie non reconnue



## wld (30 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour   J'ai un problème sur ma Clé usb itsakey de 4 Go, ce la fait presque une année que je l'utilise.   
 Un jours au bureau je la connecte sur un Mac Pro sous 10.4.6, la fenêtre  de retrait de périphérique surgis, je retire la clé et je la remet mais  la elle n'est plus détecter, j'ai essayai sur toute les machines au  bureau, rien ni fait elle ne marche pas.  Par contre chez moi à la  maison elle marche sur mon Imac sous 10.5.6, sur le PC aussi sous Xp  (vieux de 8 ans), est elle marche également sur ma PS3. jessaye sur le  PC de mon voisin, elle ne marche pas ¡¡¡¡¡. Que pourriez vous me  conseiller de faire pour résoudre le problème ? 



 Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2011)

Après sauvegarde éventuelle de son contenu sur un des ordis où elle monte encore, re-formater la dite clé me semble être la première chose à essayer (et même mieux : la re-partitionner &#8230; C'est à dire, même avec une seule partition, reconstituer une table de partition neuve dessus, avec un schéma de partition MBR si elle doit se connecter à des PC, c'est plus sûr).


----------



## wld (31 Janvier 2011)

Je fait le faire dès que je rentre chez moi car il n'y a que chez moi qu'elle marche encore. 
Merci Pascal.


----------



## wld (31 Janvier 2011)

Ca ne marche pas mon amis, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, kif kif, tu n'a pas autre chose stp ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2011)

wld a dit:


> Ca ne marche pas mon amis, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, kif kif, tu n'a pas autre chose stp ?



Qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas (jusque là, tu disais que la clé marchait chez toi) ?


----------



## wld (31 Janvier 2011)

[Oui chez moi tt marche mais sur un autre ordi or mon Mac et le PC, ca marche pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2011)

Ah ! Tu as testé sur le PC du voisin ?

Bon, alors là, j'avoue que je ne saisis pas, chez toi, ça marche sur un Mac et un PC, et ailleurs, ça ne marche pas, ni sur Mac ni sur PC  En tout cas, si j'ai vu souvent le contraire (ça marche partout sauf chez moi), ce cas là, c'est la première fois que je vois ça.

Tu as essayé de formater cette clé sur un ordinateur où ça ne marche pas ?


----------



## wld (31 Janvier 2011)

Javoue moi aussi que c'est très bizarre, elle marche ausi sur la PS3, sur un autre mac ou PC elle n'apparait même pas donc impossible de la formater ailleurs que chez moi sur mes deux ordi, si au moins elle ne marchais pas du tout a ce moment la j'en rachèterai une autre mais là.. .


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2011)

wld a dit:


> J&#8217;avoue moi aussi que c'est très bizarre, elle marche ausi sur la PS3, sur un autre mac ou PC elle n'apparait même pas donc impossible de la formater ailleurs que chez moi sur mes deux ordi, si au moins elle ne marchais pas du tout a ce moment la j'en rachèterai une autre mais là.. .



Sur PC, je ne sais plus trop, mais sur Mac, le fait qu'elle n'apparaisse pas sur le bureau ne veut pas dire que tu ne la verras pas dans l'utilitaire de disque, c'est là qu'il faut regarder (tu peux aussi jeter un &#339;il dans Infos système Apple à la rubrique USB, là tu ne pourras rien y faire, mais ce que tu verras te donnera peut-être une piste).


----------



## wld (31 Janvier 2011)

J'ai regarder sur un Powerbook 10.4.11, il n&#8217;apparait pas sur le desktop, pas l'utilitaire de disque et pas sur Infos système Apple à la rubrique USB.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2011)

wld a dit:


> J'ai regarder sur un Powerbook 10.4.11, il napparait pas sur le desktop, pas l'utilitaire de disque et pas sur Infos système Apple à la rubrique USB.



Ben là, honnêtement, je ne sais plus quoi te dire   

Cela dit, si, dans le cas contraire (marche partout sauf chez toi), on peut soupçonner ton/tes ordi(s), là, au moins, on es certain que ça vient de la clé, ce qui est quand même moins grave !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

wld a dit:


> Un jours au bureau je la connecte sur un Mac Pro sous 10.4.6, *la fenêtre  de retrait (0)* de périphérique surgis, *je retire la clé (1)et je la remet *mais  la elle n'est plus détecter, j'ai essayai sur toute les machines au  bureau, rien ni fait elle ne marche pas.  Par contre *chez moi à la  maison elle marche sur mon Imac sous 10.5.6,* sur le PC aussi sous Xp  (vieux de 8 ans), est elle marche également sur ma PS3. jessaye sur le  PC de mon voisin (2), elle ne marche pas ¡¡¡¡¡. Que pourriez vous me  conseiller de faire pour résoudre le problème ?



(0) elle surgit quand on retire la clef sans l'éjecter ...
(1) c'est la manoeuvre à ne pas faire ... le Mac en question garde cette manoeuvre en mémoire ...
(2) il faut la formater sur le mac à la maison en FAT 32 si elle doit également fonctionner sur un PC (Windows) ... et surtout lui donner un autre nom (effet de rappel sur le Mac au bureau).


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> (0) elle surgit quand on retire la clef sans l'éjecter ...
> (1) c'est la manoeuvre à ne pas faire ... le Mac en question garde cette manoeuvre en mémoire ...



Alors là, pour l'explication de texte, tu as zéro pointé, hein ! Relis mieux (j'ai numéroté chronologiquement les phases pour que tu suive bien) :



wld a dit:


> je la connecte sur un Mac Pro sous 10.4.6, *1)* la fenêtre  de retrait de périphérique surgis, *2)* je retire la clé et je la remet mais  la elle n'est plus détecteri



Donc, ton (0) et ton (1) sont à côté de la plaque, quant à ton (2), vu qu'il nous dit avoir aussi utilisé la clé sur PC, si elle n'est pas en FAT32, c'est qu'elle est en NTFS ! 

Par ailleurs, ton "effet mémoire", perso, je ne l'ai jamais constaté, et pourtant, Doc sait qu'avec les brêles qu'il y a chez un certain nombre de mes clients, des clés débranchées sans démontage préalable, j'en ai vu un paquet., et de toute façon, vu qu'il nous dit avoir testé la clé sur un certain nombre d'ordis, au bureau et chez des connaissances, ça ne tient pas, d'autant plus qu'elle n'est même pas détectée "physiquement" dans "Infos système Apple", ni dans "Utilitaire de disque", ce qui n'est jamais le cas pour une clé ou un disque qui se contente de juste refuser de "monter" !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors là, pour l'explication de texte, tu as zéro pointé, hein ! Relis mieux (j'ai numéroté chronologiquement les phases pour que tu suive bien) :
> 
> Donc, ton (0) et ton (1) sont à côté de la plaque, quant à ton (2), vu qu'il nous dit avoir aussi utilisé la clé sur PC, si elle n'est pas en FAT32, c'est qu'elle est en NTFS !
> 
> Par ailleurs, ton "effet mémoire", perso, je ne l'ai jamais constaté, et pourtant, Doc sait qu'avec les brêles qu'il y a chez un certain nombre de mes clients, des clés débranchées sans démontage préalable, j'en ai vu un paquet., et de toute façon, vu qu'il nous dit avoir testé la clé sur un certain nombre d'ordis, au bureau et chez des connaissances, ça ne tient pas, d'autant plus qu'elle n'est même pas détectée "physiquement" dans "Infos système Apple", ni dans "Utilitaire de disque", ce qui n'est jamais le cas pour une clé ou un disque qui se contente de juste refuser de "monter" !



Il l'a quand même retirée sans passer par éjecter ... ? ou je ne sais plus lire, remarque avec l'âge cela peut arriver 
Cette fenêtre n'apparait que lors d'une telle manoeuvre, il nous a mis cela dans le faux ordre, d'où mon (0)
En plus sur son Mac at home elle apparait ... donc son Mac n'a rien en mémoire _*(fausses sorties répétitives)*_


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Il l'a quand même retirée sans passer par éjecter ... ? ou je ne sais plus lire, remarque avec l'âge cela peut arriver
> Cette fenêtre n'apparait que lors d'une telle manoeuvre, il nous a mis cela dans le faux ordre .
> En plus sur son Mac at home elle apparait ... bien



Ben non, il a eu le message d'abord, puis il l'a retirée, si tu parcoure ce forum, tu verras que ça arrive assez souvent, là, son texte est clair, et il ne nous l'a pas mis "à l'envers", ce message apparaît lorsque le Mac ne détecte plus la clé, pas lorsqu'on la débranche, si la clé tombe en panne, tu auras le message, alors que la clé est bien toujours branchée.

Par ailleurs, dans le cas d'un périphérique débranché sans être démonté, et qui ensuite refuse d'être remonté lorsqu'on le re-branche, le dit périphérique, si le problème n'est pas "matériel", apparaît toujours dans "Utilitaire de disque" et dans "Infos système Apple", or, là, sa clé n'y apparaît pas sur les Mac où elle ne monte pas.

Si elle ne montait chez lui que sur une seule machine, j'aurais envisagé un port USB déformé sur cette machine, qui aurait déformé celui de la clé, qui n'assurerait ainsi plus le contact sur d'autres machines, mais il nous dit que sa clé fonctionne chez lui, tant sur son Mac que sur son PC et même sur sa PS3, donc, à moins que tous les ports USB de ses machines ne soient tous déformés pareil, je ne vois pas !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

A mon avis, formater cette Clef en FAT32 sur son Mac à la maison devrait résoudre le problème
Expérience faite ... lumière qui n'éclaire qu'en arrière et qui sert à ne pas répéter ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> A mon avis, formater cette Clef en FAT32 sur son Mac à la maison devrait résoudre le problème
> Expérience faite ... lumière qui n'éclaire qu'en arrière et qui sert à ne pas répéter ...



Certainement pas, le fait que la clé ne soit pas détectée par Infos système Apple démontre le contraire, d'ailleurs, le fait qu'il utilise aussi la clé pour passer des choses de son Mac à son PC démontre que ça a déjà été fait !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certainement pas, le fait que la clé ne soit pas détectée par Infos système Apple démontre le contraire, d'ailleurs, le fait qu'il utilise aussi la clé pour passer des choses de son Mac à son PC démontre que ça a déjà été fait !



Alors c'est un problème entre 10.4.6 et 10.5.6  je laisse cela au spécialiste 
A sa place je ferai l'essai ... et qui sait  ... en fait sur son Mac elle est bien détectée


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Alors c'est un problème entre 10.4.6 et 10.5.6  je laisse cela au spécialiste
> A sa place je ferai l'essai ... et qui sait



T'es entêté, toi, puisqu'on te dis que ça ne peut pas être un problème système, quel que soit le problème système, tout périphérique physiquement connecté au Mac est vu par infos système Apple s'il est en état, et ce, même s'il est totalement incompatible Mac. Ça ne peut être qu'un problème matériel (mais lequel ???) !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es entêté, toi, puisqu'on te dis que ça ne peut pas être un problème système, quel que soit le problème système, tout périphérique physiquement connecté au Mac est vu par infos système Apple s'il est en état, et ce, même s'il est totalement incompatible Mac. Ça ne peut être qu'un problème matériel (mais lequel ???) !



Si sur son Mac at work il peut voir une autre clef, cela pourrait être LaCie et un truc de non reconnaissance rétro 

Entêté si peu ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Si sur son Mac at work il peut voir une autre clef, cela pourrait être LaCie et un truc de non reconnaissance rétro



Ce n'est pas un problème de reconnaissance, c'est un problème de détection !


----------



## wld (1 Février 2011)

salut à tous
*ASF-44 : La fenêtre de Retrait de périphérique a surgis juste après avoir brancher la clé au boulot.

j'ai essayer de la formater en créant une partion, puis 2 partitions, puis sur le Pc en Fat 16 : rien ni fait, tjs le même problème : elle apparait chez moi ( mon Mac , Mon PC et ma PS3) et fonctionne normalement ( moins de 2 min pour un fichier avi de 700 Mo exactement comme pour une autre clé usb ), mais ailleurs que chez moi : elle ne marche et elle n'est pas détecter.

*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

wld a dit:


> salut à tous
> *ASF-44 : La fenêtre de Retrait de périphérique a surgis juste après avoir brancher la clé au boulot.
> 
> j'ai essayer de la formater en créant une partion, puis 2 partitions, puis sur le Pc en Fat 16 : rien ni fait, tjs le même problème : elle apparait chez moi ( mon Mac , Mon PC et ma PS3) et fonctionne normalement ( moins de 2 min pour un fichier avi de 700 Mo exactement comme pour une autre clé usb ), mais ailleurs que chez moi : elle ne marche et elle n'est pas détecter.
> ...



Assistance de LaCie > faut voir si cette clef est mentionnée (itsakey)

http://www.lacie.com/cafr/support/index.htm?rid=10052
http://www.lacie.com/cafr/support/support_manifest.htm?id=10364 (itsakey)
http://www.lacie.com/cafr/support/support_manifest.htm?id=10364&guideid=10021 (oui elle est là)

10.3. et plus 
http://www.lacie.com/cafr/support/support_manifest.htm?id=10364&guideid=10022

Au moins elle fonctionne chez toi.
As-tu essayé une autre clef sur le Mac au travail ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------

Comment dois-je installer un lecteur sous Mac OSX ? lien et citation :

http://www.lacie.com/cafr/support/faq/faq.htm?faqid=10353

>(Certains disques sont livrés avec l&#8217;assistant d&#8217;installation LaCie. Cet assistant optimise automatiquement votre disque LaCie afin qu&#8217;il fonctionne avec votre système. Pour le mode d&#8217;emploi de cet assistant, consultez la Faq ici.
Si l&#8217;assistant n&#8217;est pas fourni sur le disque, suivant le modèle, votre disque doit être formaté suivant le type de fichier Mac Etendu (HFS+), Windows FAT32 ou Windows NTFS.
Si le lecteur est formaté MacOs Etendu, vous n&#8217;aurez pas besoin de l&#8217;initialiser sauf si vous souhaitez le partitionner.

*Si le lecteur est formaté en FAT32, il montera sur la plupart (???) des systèmes Mac*. Conservez le format FAT32 seulement si vous souhaitez copier des données entre un Mac et un PC. Pour une utilisation uniquement sur un Mac initialisez-le en MacOS Etendu.

*Si le disque est formaté en NTFS, il montera sur le dernière version de OSX. Cependant le volume sera uniquement en lecture seule. Vous ne pourrez pas y copiez des informations dessus.*
Pour déterminer le système de fichiers du lecteur, allez dans l&#8217;utilitaire de Disque. L&#8217;utilitaire de Disque se trouve dans le répertoire Utilitaires. Lancez l&#8217;utilitaire de disque. Tous les disques durs connectés seront listés sur la gauche. Les partitions montées de chaque lecteur apparaîtront sous le lecteur. Mettez en surbrillance le lecteur et regardez les informations en bas de la fenêtre.)

j'en ai terminé


----------



## wld (3 Février 2011)

Malheureusement, mon problème n'est pas encore résolu, et quand je pense qu'hier j'ai regarder un film sur ma PS3 à partir de cette foutue clé ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡. J'ai envoyé une réclamation sue le support de Lacie, sans grande convictions.


----------



## clemlaflemme (17 Février 2012)

Salut

je relance un peu ce débat puisque j'ai l'impression d'avoir exactement le même problème que toi, à savoir une clé LaCie itsakey4 Go depuis 3 ans qui fonctionnait très bien jusqu'au jour où (il y a 2 semaines), alors qu'elle était branchée sur mon MB Pro 10.6.8 j'ai eu le message "vous avez retiré sans éjecter le périphérique USB ..." alors que je n'avais rien fait. J'ai également tenté donc de retirer la clef et de la ré-insérer, mais depuis, plus aucun signe de vie, et je n'ai pas "la chance" d'avoir trouvé un ordi sur lequel elle est reconnue.

Si t'as trouvé plus d'info je suis preneur (réponse de LaCie ?)

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2012)

clemlaflemme a dit:


> Salut
> 
> je relance un peu ce débat puisque j'ai l'impression d'avoir exactement le même problème que toi, à savoir une clé LaCie itsakey4 Go depuis 3 ans qui fonctionnait très bien jusqu'au jour où (il y a 2 semaines), alors qu'elle était branchée sur mon MB Pro 10.6.8 j'ai eu le message "vous avez retiré sans éjecter le périphérique USB ..." alors que je n'avais rien fait. J'ai également tenté donc de retirer la clef et de la ré-insérer, mais depuis, plus aucun signe de vie, et je n'ai pas "la chance" d'avoir trouvé un ordi sur lequel elle est reconnue.
> 
> ...



Visiblement, non, tu n'as pas le même problème. Dans ton cas, on est fondé à penser que le "retrait sans éjecter" était en fait survenu au moment où ta clé est tombée en panne, puisqu'apparemment, elle ne fonctionne plus nulle part !


----------

